# Lake City BBQ Cookoff



## markmcrae (Sep 15, 2009)

For those of you that are interested, there is a BBQ cookoff in Lake City, Florida on the 18th & 19th of September. It is free to the public to come in and take a stroll and see what is going on. It is being held at the Lake City Fair Grounds that is just off US Hwy 90 on CR 247. Just look for the smoke. There will be alot of Good BBQ and good people. Since I'm kinda new to this BBQ forum I wont be participating in it this time but I will be there to learn. Hope to see you there.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 15, 2009)

Come on you can do it. It's all for fun and you'll have a great time. Come on drag your smoker out there and throw something on it and smoke something.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 15, 2009)

If you are looking to learn you are at the right place...  In my opinion we have the best of the best on this forum...


----------

